# moving to javea/moraira



## lynsulley (Jul 22, 2014)

my husband and I currently living on Australia are moving to Javea/moraira.
We are enquiring about long term unfurnished letting and costs per month.
we will be looking to rent a2/3 bedroom property for around eu450. is this feasible


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynsulley said:


> my husband and I currently living on Australia are moving to Javea/moraira.
> We are enquiring about long term unfurnished letting and costs per month.
> we will be looking to rent a2/3 bedroom property for around eu450. is this feasible


:welcome:

I've moved your post to 'Spain' for you 

I live in Jávea, & you won't get much at that rental price here - you'll get_ something_, but not much...

I just looked at a couple of well-known local agent websites 

Long Term Rental Javea Apartment

Long lets in Javea, long term rental Javea - VillaMia

just three, 2 bedroom apartments in that price range in Jávea

nothing at all at that price in Moraira


Ive also looked at the sites of a couple of agents I wouldn't touch with the proverbial bargepole - one came back with 30 results for Jávea ...on closer inspection only a few were actually in Jávea & they also keep the properties which already have tenants on the list


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Check out *H2o Properties* in Javea!


----------

